
Facebook Will Start Asking for a Selfie to Verify Your Identity - skarz
https://wersm.com/facebook-will-start-asking-for-a-selfie-to-verify-your-identity/
======
Ancalagon
Insert 1984 reference here.

But also, does anyone really believe at this point that Facebook will actually
delete any information (including selfies) that they have of you, ever?

